

Finally Google PR updated - shaffer_jame
http://www.gettingmorevisitors.com/2008/04/30/finally-with-a-google-pr/

======
rms
My newish blog got a PR4 yesterday, this is with 10 PR5/6 blog post links, a
.edu link, a blogroll or two, and a whole lot of reddit links.

And... be careful. Generally this audience doesn't care about SEO topics, so
continually submitting your SEO blog is an easy way to get banned.

------
shaffer_jame
Post about google finally updating their page rank + what to do to get and
maintain PR

